# Angle Headed dragon advice



## Liamllama (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi everyone 
I have had one angle headed dragon for 6 months now and have recently acquired a second one which is currently in a quarantine enclosure, i plan to house these two at a later date and as one is slightly bigger then the other with it being 7 months old and the new one 5 i was wondering if there would be any problems (aggression etc.) when they are introduced to each other.They will both be in quite a large enclosure and are both female 
Thanks Liam


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey mate with two females there's usually not an issue as long as you have large enclosure with space that should be fine maybe c if u can feed the smaller one more food so it grows a bit faster


----------



## Liamllama (Feb 12, 2018)

HerpNthusiast said:


> Hey mate with two females there's usually not an issue as long as you have large enclosure with space that should be fine maybe c if u can feed the smaller one more food so it grows a bit faster


Perfect will do, thank you


----------

